# What happened to McGee on NCIS?



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I normally watch on cable, seldom see the first-runs on CBS.

Tuned in tonight... WHAT'S WITH MCGEE?!?! The guy looks like he's lost 100 lbs.

Is the actor ill?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

gastrof said:


> I normally watch on cable, seldom see the first-runs on CBS.
> 
> Tuned in tonight... WHAT'S WITH MCGEE?!?! The guy looks like he's lost 100 lbs.
> 
> Is the actor ill?


No, he's not sick.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/humaninterest/article1131613.ece


> No, Sean Murray, who plays the nerdy agent Timothy McGee on NCIS, lost the weight intentionally. He explains in a series of Twitter posts (twitter.com/SeanHMurray) that he dropped 25 pounds by going 14 months without alcohol and almost no sugar. He says he ate strictly organic.
> 
> "You can actually see me gradually lose the weight over the 24 (episodes) of Season 7," he tweeted. "Slowly, a pound every week or two.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

He looks like there's only skin and bones left.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We watch NCIS almost all day every day. It is alarming to see how thin he is now! My wife comments on it almost every time we see the new episodes.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

He may be approaching his correct weight. When I look at the charts and look at what I should weigh, I know that I would pretty thin to my friends who know me as overweight.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> He may be approaching his correct weight.


Agreed.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

He looks real bad, he needs a sammich


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

A quick Google, Sean Murray is around 6' 1½" tall, give or take. Giving his height, he might be close his ideal weight according to the BMI.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Anyone got a before/after pic?
Just curious as I don't watch the show and I didn't see any dramatic differences on google images.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Before:









After:


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

That guy looks perfectly normal. If you think he's too skinny it's only because you're used to the way he used to look.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I agree. If I had never seen him before, I would just think of him as slim.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

Keep in mind though that the camera adds ~10 lbs.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

wouldworker said:


> That guy looks perfectly normal. If you think he's too skinny it's only because you're used to the way he used to look.


I have seen every NCIS episode and I did not even notice he had lost much weight.

Certainly not as disturbing as some here seem to be making it out to be.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I think the more interesting story is that he's Donald Bellasario's stepson. I wonder how he got the job. 

tk


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

pendragn said:


> I think the more interesting story is that he's Donald Bellasario's stepson. I wonder how he got the job.
> 
> tk


A lot of Donald Bellasario's children have ended up in his productions. From Wikipedia:



> Bellisario has four children from his first marriage to Margaret (married 1956-1974), including a daughter, Leslie, born c. 1961, as well as a son, Nick. His son Michael Bellisario had a recurring role as Midshipman Michael Roberts on JAG, and played Charles 'Chip' Sterling on NCIS. His daughter, Troian Bellisario, who originally guest starred on Quantum Leap, now plays Timothy McGee's sister, Sarah McGee, on NCIS. She also has the role of Spencer Hastings on Pretty Little Liars.[7]
> 
> Likely the best known to audiences is stepson Sean Murray who plays Timothy McGee on NCIS. His younger brother, Chad W. Murray, is an NCIS producer. Additionally son David Bellisario is a producer on NCIS: Los Angeles.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I liked a pudgy McGee.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> I liked a pudgy McGee.


Chubby Chaser?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I liked a pudgy McGee.


That's what she said!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Actually Pudgy McGee sounds like a college band or something.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

markz said:


> Actually Pudgy McGee sounds like a college band or something.


Yeah i'm picturing a punk/ska band, but they're unique because they have a guy who plays bag-pipes or the accordion.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I haven't been watching the show lately but he looks a lot younger in the pictures above after he lost the weight.


----------

